# Erfrieren Frosch und Co. im Miniteich?



## Brittami (10. Juni 2014)

Ihr Lieben,
nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen hier im Forum!
Ich warte nun noch auf die ein oder andere Lieferung, dann wird meine "Miniteich-Minianlage" soweit fertig sein und es gibt neue Bilder.

Inzwischen hat sich immerhin schon mal ein __ Schwimmkäfer eingefunden. (Wo kommt der bloss her?)
Sieht so aus, als wäre er zunächst mal der einzige (sichbare) Teichbewohner. Ab und an kommen __ Wespen angeflogen, um im Teich ihren Durst zu stillen.

Wie wir nun so am Teichlein stehen, kommen uns schon erste Gedanken einer möglichen Vergrösserung.  Jaja, kein Scherz. 
Aber so 1-2 Jahre werden wir uns wohl noch Zeit lassen. Platz ist auf dem Rasen noch reichlich vorhanden, von daher......
U.a. führten uns ähnliche Überlegungen wie in diesem Thread erwähnt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bedenken-einen-mini-zu-bauen.42326/
zu dem Gedanken der baldigen Vergrösserung.
Wie ist das mit den dort erwähnten "Verzweiflungsüberwinterungsversuchen"? Passiert es, dass Tiere im Miniteich erfrieren? Ich hatte gelesen, dass ein Teich mindestens 80-100 cm tief sein sollte, um dies zu vermeiden. 
Wir sind quasi von grösseren Teichen umrundet, allerdings eben nicht auf unserem Grundstück. Ein grosser Kiesteich schräg gegenüber, ein Gartenteich direkt gegenüber und nebenan....
Erhöht das irgendwie die Chancen, dass die Tiere nicht ausgerechnet versuchen werden, in_ unserer_ Pfütze zu überwintern?

Wie sieht das bei Euch anderen Miniteichbesitzern aus?

Entschuldigt, bin etwas ins Schwafeln gekommen..... 

LG
Brittami


----------



## toco (10. Juni 2014)

Brittami schrieb:


> (...)
> Erhöht das irgendwie die Chancen, dass die Tiere nicht ausgerechnet versuchen werden, in_ unserer_ Pfütze zu überwintern?
> (...)



Hallo Brittami,
auf meinem Grundstück habe ich die Situation, dass ein kleiner (nicht zur Überwinterung geeigneter) Teich in Sichtweite zu einem großen Teich liegt.
Der kleine beherbergt in der warmen Jahreszeit erstaunlich viele __ Frösche. Wenn's dann wieder kälter wird, ist der Teich irgendwann unbevölkert. Die Frösche scheinen sich also instinktiv dorthin zurück zu ziehen, wo sie gefahrlos überwintern können. Im darauffolgenden Jahr kommen sie wieder zurück.
Wichtig ist nur, dass das Teichufer so gestaltet wird, dass die Frösche ohne Probleme den Teich verlassen können. Aber das sollte man unabhängig von der Teichgröße sowieso machen.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo

@toco 
, es muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, dass diese __ Frösche bevorzugt in Teichen überwintern. Nur von einem unbekannten Frosch auf andere Frösche/Tiere zu schließen halte ich für nicht so gut. Oder weist du genau, dass diese Art in Gewässern überwintert.

@Brittami 
, ich bin mir auch noch nicht so schlüssig, ob ich es machen soll. Auf der einen Seite denke ich mir auch, dass die Tiere nicht so blöd sein können und eine flache Pfütze einem tiefen Teich vor zu ziehen. Wenn das die einzige Möglichkeit in der Nähe ist (zb weil ein Teich zugeschüttet wurde oder ein Gewässer trocken gelegt wurde) kann ich es mir natürlich schon vorstellen. Man muss auch bedenken, dass das Wasser ja langsam kälter wird und je tiefer, desto wärmer ist es eben. Aber da ist ja noch die Sache mit dem Teichschlamm der nochmal zusätzlich schützt aber von den meisten Teichbesitzern ja möglichst niedrig gehalten wird. Aber wenn es im Wasser schon kalt wird, wer geht dann noch nach draußen, in der Hoffnung was besseres zu finden. Ich denke die Frösche können sich nicht merken, dass da nebenan ja noch was Größeres war...

Ist ein hin und her. Aber es geht ja nicht nur um Frösche. Libellenlarven und so einiges weiteres an Getier findet sich im Teich ein.

Der __ Käfer ist übrigens geflogen. Sie können von Teich zu Teich __ fliegen. Egal wie sie heißen, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Wasserläufer.... alle haben sie Flügel. Nur bei dem __ Wasserskorpion weiß ich es nicht.

Grüße Michael


----------



## toco (11. Juni 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Oder weist du genau, dass diese Art in Gewässern überwintert.



Hallo Michael,

wenn ich es nicht beobachtet hätte, würde ich es nicht schreiben!

Natürlich gibt es Froscharten, die nicht im Wasser überwintern, aber die werden dann wohl auch einen Miniteich für die Überwinterung meiden!

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo Hartmut

Ich hab mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt. ich glaube dir ja, dass "deine" __ Frösche aus dem Wasser gehen. Aber es kommt auf die Froschart an. Nicht jeder Frosch geht aus dem Wasser. Es ist leider schon sehr oft vorgekommen, dass sie leider wirklich versucht haben, in flachen Pfützen zu überwintern.

@Brittami 
Wie tief ist dein Teich ?


----------



## Brittami (12. Juni 2014)

Argh.... Das ist ja wohl so ziemlich der kleinste, den es gibt. Vielleicht nen halben Meter tief. Definitiv nicht zum Überwintern. Aber vorher bei meiner Zinkwanne hab ich mir darüber gar keine Gedanken gemacht.
Als Göttergatte hörte, dass in dem neuen, kleinen Teich womöglich Tiere erfrieren könnten, überlegte er schon, in welche Richtung wir noch Platz haben - für MEHR Teich. 
Ich hätt auch ein grösseres Becken gekauft - wenn wir dieses nicht geschenkt bekommen hätten..............

LG
Brittami


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2014)

Brittami, lass Deinen Mann sich doch Austoben - je mehr Teich desto besser. Finde ich.


----------



## Brittami (12. Juni 2014)

Ahem... er würde wahrscheinlich gerade noch für das Loch sorgen. Der Rest ist dann meins.   Und das, wo ich jetzt gerade unsere Minianlage so gut wie fertig habe. Also 1, 2 Jahre würde ich jetzt schon noch gern warten. Aber dann.................. Ganz bestimmt!


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2014)

Kaum einer hält so lange durch


----------



## Brittami (12. Juni 2014)

Hm, kaum dass ich fertig war, hab ich mich schon ein bisschen geärgert, dass wir nicht gleich........   Aber auch wieder gut, weiiiil ich mir sonst eine grössere Wanne im Gartencenter gekauft hätte. JETZT habe ich mich schon mal für Teichfolie entschieden.


----------



## Brittami (12. Juni 2014)

_....eignet sich der  Froschbiss auch hervorragend als solitäre Schwimmpflanze für einen Miniteich.* Da solche kleine Teiche mit niedrigem Wasserstand nicht winterfest sind und man sie rechtzeitig vor den ersten Frostnächten im Herbst trockenlegen muss,....   *_

Trockenlegen??

Quelle: _http://www.gartenteich-ratgeber.com/pflanzen/schwimmpflanzen/froschbiss.html_


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juni 2014)

Hi

So ein Quatsch habe ich noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Wenn sich Tiere einfinden, die nicht darin überwintern können, ist es besser sie daraus zu holen und zu versetzten. Es gibt ja bei euch größere Teiche. Ist aber auch wieder gegen das Naturschutzgesetz. Das widerspricht sich eben. Trockenlegen hilft da ab. Tötet aber alles andere....
Ich würde es nicht machen.

Was den neuen Teich angeht, hast du ja genügend Zeit. Plan alles schön genau und lies hier viel mit. Da bekommst du jede Menge Input und immer neue Ideen sprudeln nur so hervor. Wenn es dann so weit ist kannst du den kleinen Teich verkaufen oder einfach umsetzen. Bis dahin sind auch schon einige Pflanzen vermehrt und der große Teich ist schneller eingewachsen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Brittami (12. Juni 2014)

Naja... gut, erstmal keine Panik.
Immerhin habe ich auf derselben Seite das hier gefunden:_ Als Fische kommen für den Miniteich nur wenige, klein bleibende Arten wie Stichlinge, Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge infrage._
Wobei ich als ahnungsloser Anfänger Fische jeglicher Art im Miniteich absolut verantwortungslos finde. Zumindest bei der "Grösse", von der dort die Rede ist.

Gut, ich werde mal Ruhe bewahren, am Miniteich entspannen und dabei schon mal was grösseres planen. 

LG
Brittami


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juni 2014)

Auch kleine Fische müssen sicher überwintern können. Es reicht nicht, dass sie genügend Platz haben, nur weil sie sehr klein sind.
...zumal Fische ja auch fressfeine für viele Amphibien und Wasserinsekten sind...

Grüße Michael


----------

